# Off grid, submersible, survival van



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is kind of cool.


----------



## prepperking22 (May 21, 2016)

Love this! It's a house on wheels. Definitely self-sufficient. Not sure for long term, but definitely got a lot of bells and whistles.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

It would be really neat, I had a little 4x4 Toyota pickup with a shell on the back. It didn't have any modifications, just a lot of stuff in the back. I loved just going wherever whenever. Something like this would be real nice for that.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting the video, I got to relive my middle school/high school years watching it. In 1971, my recently divorced mother bought a new VW camper with the pop-up top and most of the conveniences shown in the vid. We lived in DE and she had the spine to take her 4 children everywhere from Canada to the Southwest and everywhere in between in that thing. We had a blast in that 62 hp, air cooled rascal.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Back in ww2 the Germans came out with a great idea, the Kubelwagen, air cooled, minimum tools needed to maintained ,very light and even floatable with the right gear ;I had an opportunity to own the model VW 411 ,with a 1679 cc Flat-4 direct fuel injected , Porsche 914 had the same engine and boy it could run , but a good Willy`s Jeep and its trailer could do very well in the goods with a winch it could go up a tree and with a pto unit could to farm work or with special wheels could be taken into railroad tracks. I was real stupid not get a few of them while I served in the Army. My honest opinion and having driven many off road vehicles is that with an unlimited supply of fuel I would get a 2 ½ truck but the way things are heading a more fuel economical vehicle is a better way to go even electric ; http://www.electric-cars-are-for-girls.com/electric-car-conversion-kit.html ; http://www.evwest.com/catalog/index.php .


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I recently passed up on a 73 VW van with 8,000 miles original on it. Mint condition.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I 1975 my girlfriend (now wife) and I traveled around America in a 1967, slant six, Dodge van. We went to 36 States, leaving the van in San Diego, and hopping out to Hawaii for a month. In total, we were gone about 6 months. No cell phones or GPS, we got by with maps for general direction but mostly just paralleled the interstate highways. 
What amazed me the most was the vast amount of unpopulated land that exists after leaving the populated coastal areas. If possible, people should try to experience some of this great country, as it would give you a wholesome view our America, even when things seem like we are going downhill.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kodeman said:


> I 1975 my girlfriend (now wife) and I traveled around America in a 1967, slant six, Dodge van. We went to 36 States, leaving the van in San Diego, and hopping out to Hawaii for a month. In total, we were gone about 6 months. No cell phones or GPS, we got by with maps for general direction but mostly just paralleled the interstate highways.
> What amazed me the most was the vast amount of unpopulated land that exists after leaving the populated coastal areas. If possible, people should try to experience some of this great country, as it would give you a wholesome view our America, even when things seem like we are going downhill.


I have a friend who is currently traveling around the U.S. in a white Ford cargo van. He finished up his time in the service, had a little trouble fully acclimating to civilian life, said $%&# it, quit his job, bought a van and left for parts unknown. It has been 3-4 months and he is loving his nomadic van living lifestyle. He works temp jobs and sells plasma for food/gas. If he stops moving long enough his friends and family will send him gift boxes and gift cards. At first most of us were like "What are you thinking!?" and now we are all jealous when he sends out his email updates and photos.


----------

